# what is this



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Those are the jumper bars for an A-base meter. When you take the two nuts loose, you can remove the jumper bar with the little insulated handle. That enclosure, without a doubt, had a rectangle cutout on the top where the meter sat. Disregard all of this. The replacement meter will definitely not be the A-base style.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Crap, that's what I get for looking at this on my phone. On a real computer, it looks more like a single phase transocket with the CT's removed, and the jumpers are the equivalent of test switches. A photo from about 3 paces back, with a little more context, would nail exactly what it is.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Studied it a little more. I'm pretty sure that's part of a form 4S metering arrangement for a pretty large single phase service that was CT metered. It's just had some stuff raped out of it before you took the pic. This an old office building or retail space, maybe?


----------



## BobbyD (Nov 30, 2012)

Yea it's an old retail space. It has 200A rhw wire coming in from the service head.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

BobbyD said:


> Yea it's an old retail space. It has 200A rhw wire coming in from the service head.


It's non-functional, right?


----------



## BobbyD (Nov 30, 2012)

Ideas on replacing? I was thinking just demo the old cabinet and put in a new 200a meter socket.


----------



## BobbyD (Nov 30, 2012)

Yeah the wire has been ripped off the block and I need to reconnect and give power


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

BobbyD said:


> Ideas on replacing? I was thinking just demo the old cabinet and put in a new 200a meter socket.


It's not really your call. You need the PoCo engineer to specify the meter form so you know what socket and possibly instrumentation to buy. I'm betting they used the form 4s meter/socket on this little single phase service so they could demand meter it.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

BobbyD said:


> Yeah the wire has been ripped off the block and I need to reconnect and give power


I'm thinking they did that when the CT's were removed. The CT's still there? Only the first two terminals get "power" the other 4 terminals are for the CT leads. If I have this all right, and it is a form 4s meter, it's not across the line metering.


----------



## BobbyD (Nov 30, 2012)

No the cats are gone


----------



## BobbyD (Nov 30, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

BobbyD said:


> No the cats are gone


Yeah, if you hook up anything the way it sits, they're getting free power. :laughing:


----------

